# How Do You Store Your Open End Wrenches?



## HMF (Dec 30, 2016)

So...I will be cleaning up and organizing the shop soon.

I have some wrenches that did not come in a case, and want to store them on the wall.
Not sure if I will have pegboard, but I do have wooden walls.

How do you store yours?
Are those magnetic strips any good, or not strong enough?


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 30, 2016)

My dad used a piece of masonite with finish nails pounded in to capture the base of the wrench heads.  The masonite is hung on his pegboard.  Don't know about the magnetic strips.  I'm guessing if you used a piece of delrin or wood for that matter and drilled holes for some rare earth magnets they would hold fine.

Bruce


----------



## bosephus (Dec 30, 2016)

i have mine hung up pretty much the same way as Bruce , its simple and easy ,  plus if you have multiples of the same wrench it makes it easy to just stack them in the same slot .

my only issue with the magnetic strips is it makes your tools slightly magnetic as well and they then tend to collect chips and debris


----------



## RandyM (Dec 31, 2016)

I tend to like putting my tools in drawers, it looks neater and easier to keep clean. I like the combination saw tooth rails. Here is what I ended up doing, it may be another option for you.


----------



## karim (Dec 31, 2016)

Regarding the magnetic strips, many of them are junk... but these:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...+for+tools&dpPl=1&dpID=31PGj4zRWGL&ref=plSrch

Are AMAZING. I have several of them around the shop and honestly want to get more. They're immensely strong, and if you don't mind them magnetizing what you hold with them, they're a great way to organize tools.

The bright yellow strip is the magnet(s) and the frame and mounting lugs are welded steel with a plastic/rubber coating. Very beefy and easily strong enough to hold a set of wrenches.


----------



## rgray (Dec 31, 2016)

Harbor freight has this: http://www.harborfreight.com/professional-14-wrench-holder-4800.html

I don't have any hung up. So far I just use them in a drawer. Was surprised they were steel and they work well.


----------



## HMF (Dec 31, 2016)

RandyM said:


> I tend to like putting my tools in drawers, it looks neater and easier to keep clean. I like the combination saw tooth rails. Here is what I ended up doing, it may be another option for you.
> View attachment 142601
> View attachment 142602




Looks great Randy. Unfortunately, I'm a sloppy slob. I need something simple, quick and easy. That's why I'm leaning towards nails, or the magnetic strip that Karim mentioned, which looks excellent.

If the magnetism spreads, a de-magnetizer will be necessary. 
They sell handheld models for a few bucks, but really, one of the larger ones is much better.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 31, 2016)

I started to use the shadow foam method. I buy an exercise mat from Walmart and trace all the tools, then use a sharp exacto knife or similar to cut it out. 
My toolbox came with a black mat in the bottom of the drawers and I just left that in there and cut all the way through the blue exercise mat.  I did glue some of them together with 3m 77 adhesive. The picture of the Machinist tools was done with Kaizen Foam  that I purchased at Rockler Woodworking. 
It looks like a lot of work but it really isn't once you get going.


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 31, 2016)

7milesup said:


> I started to use the shadow foam method. I buy an exercise mat from Walmart and trace all the tools, then use a sharp exacto knife or similar to cut it out.
> My toolbox came with a black mat in the bottom of the drawers and I just left that in there and cut all the way through the blue exercise mat.  I did glue some of them together with 3m 77 adhesive. The picture of the Machinist tools was done with Kaizen Foam  that I purchased at Rockler Woodworking.
> It looks like a lot of work but it really isn't once you get going.


Way too nice for my shop!  I like it though.


----------



## eeler1 (Dec 31, 2016)

Dang, so none of you just toss them in a drawer?  

To hang them on the wall, you need wall.  I don't have any to spare. 

I've used magnetic strips, but seems like when I would pick one off the strip, another falls off or gets crooked or in the way.  I didn't care for them,  but then maybe those good magnets would make a difference.

I keep machine specific wrenches at the machine, usually on hooks of some sort attached somewhere on the machine.  Then the general purpose ones in a drawer, but not all organized like some folks do.  Probably why I avoid using those much.


----------



## 682bear (Jan 1, 2017)

These are available from Mac Tools... I have 2 and they work great...

-Bear


----------



## MozamPete (Jan 1, 2017)

I made a couple of boards with Snap-on spanner organizers - just zig-zag strips of plastic with sticky tape on the back.






Labeled the board with the sizes so I can easily see what's missing


----------



## Steve Peterson (Jan 1, 2017)

Mine are just thrown in a drawer.  I try to keep the metric ones on one side so they are easier to find.

Steve


----------



## sanddan (Jan 1, 2017)

I also use the snap on plastic strips. I stuck them directly onto the foam drawer liner about 20 years ago which has worked great through the years but I am just now transferring the tools to a new box so have to get some new strips which unfortunately are out of stock right now. I like the boards pete did, I think I'll do that for the new box.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 1, 2017)

Where do you guys find the time to organize things so neatly.... jeez


----------



## MozamPete (Jan 2, 2017)

sanddan said:


> I like the boards pete did, I think I'll do that for the new box.


I actually did the boards to give some extra height - for the larger spanners they didn't sit nice in the organizers when they were just on the draw bottom. The ends of the spanners actually overhang the board so they are all resting on the shaft only.


----------



## Wireaddict (Jan 2, 2017)

Since I have a couple of rollaway tool cabinets & little wall space I keep my end wrenches in drawers like several others here.  The drawers aren't so full that I have trouble locating the one I need quickly.  Also, a magnetic tape demagnetizer does a good job of demaging tools although they're probably getting scarce as are magnetic tapes.


----------



## JimBobBowie (Jan 2, 2017)

I have a mixture of old wrenches from multiple sets mostly SK.  I used sheet rock screws for everything bigger than 1/2" and the big ones are one to a screw and as they get smallet I can hang two or three of the same size on each screw.  For the smaller ones I used finish nails and go down to 3/16".


----------



## Martin W (Jan 2, 2017)

When I worked at the Deere. They had a blitz where they wanted all of your tools on a shadow board. This meant you only had to take a quick glance to see the tool you needed. Putting them back  where they belong is the hardest part. It did work well.
Martin W


----------



## mzayd3 (Jan 2, 2017)

I have mine mounted on a piece of ash. I drilled some 1/8" holes on roughly a 15* angle upward. I then pounded framing nails into them and cut them off. I hang the wrenches by their closed end. I know you asked about open end, but I don't have any of those strictly speaking. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Otherwise, for my job, I have all my tools in my truck. I got tired of the crummy wrench rolls falling apart over time and eventually made a new one out of leather. It has held up for several years so far.


----------



## vicintx (Jan 2, 2017)

I use some extra drawers in tool chest one for the little ones, one for the medium size ones, and one for the larger ones, not very pretty but it works for me.


----------



## mcostello (Jan 2, 2017)

Putting things away correctly saves time in the long run. I sorted My fasteners by size during the
winter and it is amazing how much faster I find them now. Wish I did that 30 years ago.


----------



## bpimm (Jan 2, 2017)

Everything I could find available was set up for 1 set of wrenches, I don't have just 1 wrench of each size so this is a prototype I built out of wood, eventually going to make some out of plastic when I replace this junky old toolbox.


It allows for 6-8 small wrenches and 3-4 larger wrenches stacked in the slot, takes care of the multiple  wrench issue.


----------



## vicintx (Jan 2, 2017)

bpimm said:


> Everything I could find available was set up for 1 set of wrenches, I don't have just 1 wrench of each size so this is a prototype I built out of wood, eventually going to make some out of plastic when I replace this junky old toolbox.
> 
> 
> It allows for 6-8 small wrenches and 3-4 larger wrenches stacked in the slot, takes care of the multiple  wrench issue.


----------



## vicintx (Jan 2, 2017)

Kool, I may have to adopt your method.


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Jan 3, 2017)

My dad tried the nail in the wall thing and had trouble with them coming off when the wall was rattled by a bench also attached to the wall.  Im with Randy and the tools in drawers methods.  I used to be a chronic messy bench guy and still tend to do it when Im very busy.  I find having a place for everything makes it easier to clean up and easy to see if ive left something somewhere.  When working its really nice to know exactly where your tools are when you need them.

Oh no I've become and organizer!!!


----------



## eastokie (Jan 10, 2017)

i stuff mine in drawers, no holders, u get more in the drawer,these are hand wrenches not mics,i put SAE in one drawer , and metric in another, sockets are sorted the same too, a drawer for each,put allen wrenches in with sockets as i have room in drawer. i only use socket sticks(the steel piece with springs on it)in tool box in truck,every where else sockets are loose.i keep them separrated as to SAE or metric, and then as to drive size 1/4, 3/8 or 1/2 , easy and fast to find the size i need,more tool boxs, but lighter also.


----------



## higgite (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm with the "toss them in a convenient container and keep them close at hand" crowd. The sizes I need at the loading bench are loose in a drawer in the bench. The sizes I need on the lathe are loose in a box next to the lathe on the lathe bench along with some pliers, screw drivers, protractor, etc. The sizes I need on the mill are loose in a rolling tool cabinet next to the mill. General use ones are in a plastic pouch in portable tool box.

Tom


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 10, 2017)

I keep mine neatly arrange in a few drawers of a toolbox. NOT. They are just piled in. I do keep the Metric separate from the rest though, in different drawers, but honestly they are just piled in. I have a small box for the tiny ignition wrenches, but that's just so I don't have to dig through the piles of larger stuff. And the Torx (external and internal) live in the cases they came in, but in the appropriate drive size socket drawers.
And I do keep the wrenches (not just the open ends) all separate from socket stuff. And then all 1/4, 3/8, and 1/2" stuff has their own drawers.  Drives have their own in the case of 3/8" stuff, with extensions and u-joints along with breakovers and ratchets. The 1/4" and 1/2" drive stuff lives with their sockets in their respective drawers.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 10, 2017)

I just toss mine in a drawer, and usually cuss myself every time I look for one . Every now and then I separate the metric and sae, but they end up mixed before I know it.


----------



## chips&more (Jan 10, 2017)

I keep mine in a drawer but have the wrenches ganged together with a large metal ring (pic). Makes it easy when I need a wrench or two. I just grab the ring a go…Dave


----------



## joebiplane (Feb 1, 2017)

Steve Peterson said:


> Mine are just thrown in a drawer.  I try to keep the metric ones on one side so they are easier to find.
> 
> Steve


*My kind of guy !!!!*


----------



## crazypj (Oct 2, 2017)

I use the Snap-On strips in tool drawer. The angle makes it very easy to grab the spanner you need. (easier than the Mac tool-holder but Mac is great 'on-site'/ mobile because they hold tools tight) The adhesive on Snap-On fails after about 12~14 yrs (much sooner if you use solvent cleaners)
Replace it with 3M double sided tape


----------



## Buffalo20 (Oct 3, 2017)

I finally graduated from from the open end wrenches in a 5 gallon plastic pail, to a couple drawers in a isolated tool box. The first picture is fractional wrenches, the second picture is metric wrenches with open end Whitworth wrenches in the orange bag.

Even as a young lad, I never like open end wrenches, preferring combination or boxend wrenches, so open end wrenches are like second (maybe third) class citizens or a necessary evil in the tool box. For some reason, they just seem to multiply in the shop.

I.  Also have a couple of drawers, with butchered wrenches, handle or head bent to specific angle, for a certain job or cut apart and rewelded back together, to form the necessary tool for the job, like a motor mount wrench for a Ford Taurus.


----------



## gwade (Oct 3, 2017)

I have them in drawers:
Labeled Small: <=⅝" (including a box for ignition wrenches); Medium: >⅝" - 1";Large > 1"; and Metric (All).
Sockets similar: 1", ¾", ½", ⅜", ¼", and metric (All)


----------



## crazypj (Oct 3, 2017)

Buffalo20 said:


> I finally graduated from from the open end wrenches in a 5 gallon plastic pail, to a couple drawers in a isolated tool box. The first picture is fractional wrenches, the second picture is metric wrenches with open end Whitworth wrenches in the orange bag.
> 
> Even as a young lad, I never like open end wrenches, preferring combination or boxend wrenches, so open end wrenches are like second (maybe third) class citizens or a necessary evil in the tool box. For some reason, they just seem to multiply in the shop.
> 
> ...



Had same issues when I was a kid, double end 'ring' spanners were favorite with combinations for back-up when doing nut and bolt stuff.
I only have a couple of those FACOM 'bent' socket things. Very very handy for some specific jobs. I like them because you can get a screwdriver down 'short' end when doing screw adjusters with locknuts (used on lot of motorcycles for valve adjustment and clutch adjustment) When I worked on construction equipment I also had to do a lot of tool modifications sometimes, particularly 'on site' repairs. Ingersol Rand vibratory rollers had a few very weird part placements, The compressors were a little easier to work on (when you got over 110SCFM 'mini's' )


----------



## kvt (Oct 3, 2017)

I have one drawer for Standard and one for metric,  and another drawer for special and custom made stuff.  
I have a bunch of the combo wrenches on what look like steel shower curtain hangers, that hang on the wall,   Both standard and metrics,   That keeps them in order etc.


----------



## rzbill (Oct 3, 2017)

I try to avoid double ended open end wrenches.  The few that I have are in a drawer and rarely used.  The rest (single box end minimum) are hung on pegboard.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 3, 2017)

I store mine just like others commonly do. I don't like to fumble around looking for the size I need.


----------



## kvt (Oct 4, 2017)

OK,   I guess I just have to many sets of wrenches etc.  I could not fit all mine in a drawer in one of those setups.   It would take 3 or 4 drawers to hold them.  
Of course I should be going to tool Hoarders Anonymous also.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Oct 5, 2017)

I pulled on wrenches for a living. I ended up using three drawers based on head sizes., one for small imperial sizes < 3/4" , one for larger imperial, and metric. Between the metric and imperial you could cover the Whitworth. Older Japanese machinery are Whitworth, BTW. My favourites are deep offset box ends. I was taught to use a  box end to loosen, then the use the open end of the common Proto patterned combination as it was quicker.  Those racks look good, but take of precious drawer space.


----------



## kvt (Oct 5, 2017)

Proto,   I have a bunch of those,  I also liked the Proto Challenger line of wrenches.  I also like to use the box to break them loose,   Then you also have the set of thin wrenches to get into those real tight spots and on the thin double nuts.   And because you often had to hold both a bolt and do the nut you had two sets of the various wrenches,  Thus the racks would take a lot of drawer space.   Of course we were always given just a small area for our tools,  but now days my Son in Law has a tools box that would make 3 of mine and has less than half the tools in it and thinks it is full.  of course he is using things like the racks for wrenches and sockets.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Oct 5, 2017)

I put the tools I'm going to use on a line of round magnets out of microwaves.they do not fall off.


----------



## Rockytime (Oct 7, 2017)

I no longer do any wrenching. However, each tool, saws, grinders, lathes, etc has appropriate wrenches next to it. For that reason most all of my wrench sets are incomplete. I hate running to a tool box for the proper wrench. My lathes and mills are in the basement and my woodworking tools, table saw, lathe, sanders, etc are in the garage. At 79 if I need automotive work I go to my mechanic or son-in-law. Lots of nice ideas here though.


----------

